# Husqvarna 1650exl, recommend?



## Limit (Dec 1, 2014)

Anyone here have one and recommend it? I live in Southern Wisconsin. 3.5 car driveway. Not very long, 3 car deep. And sidewalk. I realize the two models may be considered overkill, but I'd rather too large than not large enough. I'm going to have it awhile! I also have a smaller backup snow blower I'll use if it's just an inch.

Thanks!


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Limit said:


> Anyone here have one and recommend it? I live in Southern Wisconsin. 3.5 car driveway. Not very long, 3 car deep. And sidewalk. I realize the two models may be considered overkill, but I'd rather too large than not large enough. I'm going to have it awhile! I also have a smaller backup snow blower I'll use if it's just an inch.
> 
> Thanks!


I also have a backup....it's called a shovel (LOL)


----------

